

Running Lua on Mac OS X - ruda
http://rudamoura.com/luaonmacosx.html
Lua is a lightweight programming language and has good reputation among game engines. In this article, you will learn how to install and use the latest version of Lua (5.2.1) on Mac OS X Mountain Lion, Lion or Snow Leopard.
======
ajacksified
I haven't used Rudix, but I've had great success using Brew; I switch between
5.1 and 5.2 easily using the process I explain at
[http://thejacklawson.com/2012/09/switching-package-
versions-...](http://thejacklawson.com/2012/09/switching-package-versions-
with-brew/index.html).

Brew also has Luajit, which I use 99% of the time; it's the environment I run
in production because it's so much faster.

~~~
brntbeer
I personally prefer brew over other package management systems, especially
given that it's open source. Rudix is probably just as good, but I can't see
other people fixing packages in a github/issue format like i could with brew.

------
meric
Also checkout <http://luadist.org>

It's like pip but for Lua.

~~~
ajacksified
Also check out Luarocks. It has a wide variety of packages, and of people I've
spoken to, it's the preferred package manager. It's also available on brew.
<http://luarocks.org>

